# In my pool!!!



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys i went for a swim today and i found this little guy!!! 










<--Notice the Blue thighs? 

When i went to release it i saw a 40cm-ish black animal run past I'm sure its a king skink that ran past! Could have been a turtle dont know.

I'm sure its a western Green Tree frog. What is your opinion?




this is where i released it!


Cheers Shane


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 27, 2009)

Growling Grass Frog?


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Jan 27, 2009)

That's what it looks like


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

just to show its pattern


----------



## LauraM (Jan 27, 2009)

awesome frog  i like the stream type swamp area


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

Eylandt said:


> Growling Grass Frog?




I dont think so as i live in SW of Western Australia around Bunbury and the "Growling Grass Frog" is found in the eastern states


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 27, 2009)

Probably a Motorbike Frog, L moorei. Did you see the back of its thighs at all? Was it plain or was there yellow spots?


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

urodacus_au said:


> Probably a Motorbike Frog, L moorei. Did you see the back of its thighs at all? Was it plain or was there yellow spots?



Yer motorbike frogs have is another name. I didnt really. Im sure it was plain but thats from quick rememberance.


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

yep deffiantly a motorbike frog! we have tonnes in our yard


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

but havnt seen one with blue


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

dougie210 said:


> but havnt seen one with blue



Yer that why i took a pik just to see if its common


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 27, 2009)

shane how about some pics of you other backyard herps, I know all you WA people get a heap of herps around, what pygopods and geckos have you seen, please post some pics of them aswell.


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

I will get some pics of the snakes, and reptiles i see in the bush! Went herping the other day and found a burrowing snake! Geez there shed skin is soo different to other snakes!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> shane how about some pics of you other backyard herps, I know all you WA people get a heap of herps around, what pygopods and geckos have you seen, please post some pics of them aswell.



Will try! I'll get some of my semi/pet King Skink lol. She lives behind my shed LOL and doent mind me! i found a turtle in the swamp as i said but wasnt fast enough to take photos!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

I will try tomorrow! I havent seen her in a while!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

yay! I lovvve that king skink in ur yard soo nice! I nearly grabbed her!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

dougie210 said:


> yay! I lovvve that king skink in ur yard soo nice! I nearly grabbed her!



Yer she's so sweet LOL especially when i had this pole. I was to scared to put my hand near her and she bite straight into it!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeh, will get some pics of tonights herping at the creek(niall is here)-but back to topic, nice find about the frog, yeh they are really really common around here! I am surprised none of the dealers sell them!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 27, 2009)

take some pics of geckos please. I will be waiting, I am on here all the time.


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> take some pics of geckos please. I will be waiting, I am on here all the time.


 Haha yeh i will ! probaly see a bunch of marbles tonight! you love your gex dont you?>


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> take some pics of geckos please. I will be waiting, I am on here all the time.



LOLZ ryan!!! I can only find a few geckos! I found a tiny skink yesterday whilst hanging up the washing! It was about 2cm long and about 3mm thin


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 27, 2009)

yes I love geckos, how about some shots of the burrowing snake and a few other local critters?


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh ryan when i ment the burrowing snake, we are (me and simonchristie) presuming its a burrowing snake, because it was on the side of a dirt track, in an ants nest, with all this goldy looking snake shed skin around it!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 27, 2009)

did you destroy the ants nest to find it? pics of it?


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 27, 2009)

It's nice to see natives getting around in people's yards. Having spent most of my life up north QLD, I never saw anything bar canetoads.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah because thats good ethics Ryan.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 27, 2009)

I know its bad to destroy habitat, I am agaisnt it. atleast ants can fix there nests, not as bad as people smashing rocky outcrops.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mavrick said:


> It's nice to see natives getting around in people's yards. Having spent most of my life up north QLD, I never saw anything bar canetoads.



I always like finding reps in my yard!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 27, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> did you destroy the ants nest to find it? pics of it?


 Nah didnt destroy it, we are going to go there at night, and try and spot him out side, other wise we might dig it up to get him out!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 27, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I know its bad to destroy habitat, I am agaisnt it. atleast ants can fix there nests, not as bad as people smashing rocky outcrops.


 
Yeah assault isnt as bad as Murder


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 27, 2009)

Could it have been a pygmy python lads


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 27, 2009)

i cant see any pic wait..... OMG IM GOING BLIND!!!!!!!


----------



## mrillusion (Jan 27, 2009)

oh wait nvm i see it now PHEW


----------



## LauraM (Jan 28, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Could it have been a pygmy python lads


 
unlikly because pygmy pythons are found in the northern area of western australia arnt they... and he doesnt live there i believe


----------



## Danni (Jan 28, 2009)

hehe i first read this post as, "In my poo"!!!
<<< wishes that she had a pool


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 28, 2009)

shane13 said:


> I always like finding reps in my yard!


 Dont we all...................


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 28, 2009)

It could be anything in that ant hill, going by the fact you say the scales are unusual its probably not a snake but a Pypopodid of some sort. Delma fraseri would be the most common animal i rake out of dead stick ant nests over here in southern WA but like i said, it could be anything.

Jordan


----------



## blakeus (Jan 28, 2009)

nice pics, i found a western green that was full lime green and had no other colour to it, it was strange


----------



## sssnakes (Jan 30, 2009)

motorbike frog, easily distinguishable


----------



## shane14 (Jan 30, 2009)

blakeus said:


> nice pics, i found a western green that was full lime green and had no other colour to it, it was strange



WOW that would be weird Blake


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 30, 2009)

yes very weird blake! Woulda been great froggy though


----------



## fraser888 (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucky!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 30, 2009)

fraser888 said:


> Lucky!




Haha not really find these guys heaps in my yard first one I've photod


----------



## blakeus (Jan 30, 2009)

kool i mainly get moaning frogs in my yard, they sit by my window and call lol its so anoying during breeding season


----------



## shane14 (Jan 30, 2009)

blakeus said:


> kool i mainly get moaning frogs in my yard, they sit by my window and call lol its so anoying during breeding season



ROFL! That would be really annoying!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 30, 2009)

blakeus said:


> kool i mainly get moaning frogs in my yard, they sit by my window and call lol its so anoying during breeding season


 Hhaha same heres blake!!! they annoy me heaps!


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

dougie210 said:


> Hhaha same heres blake!!! they annoy me heaps!


 
yeh during breeding season thats all we can hear.. id be lying if i said i hadnt gone and made a noise outside so they stop croaking for 10 mins and give me a chance to sleep.


----------

